# Dik Maintenance Fees 2012 Weeks



## Daverock (Apr 6, 2011)

Whoa,

I just got my credit card statement and saw I was paying $333 for my 1 bedroom red floating week.  I can't believe its so high.  Rand is 6.6 to $.
Is this what you paid.

Dave


----------



## MuranoJo (Apr 7, 2011)

Dave,

That's actually low compared to some of the other resorts which are approaching double that. 
My Sudwala are close to what you got, and get fairly good TPUs, but SA levies have definitely gone up and it's not all due to the exchange rate.

Some of them still get fairly decent TPU in RCI, and I'd imagine Dik is one of them, but essentially the glory days are gone.


----------



## Pat H (Apr 7, 2011)

muranojo said:


> Dave,
> 
> That's actually low compared to some of the other resorts which are approaching double that.
> My Sudwala are close to what you got, and get fairly good TPUs, but SA levies have definitely gone up and it's not all due to the exchange rate.
> ...



Mine was $329 and my week got 14 TPU. I think when we first bought the exchange rate was 15:1!


----------



## JoyC (Apr 9, 2011)

The TPU for my 1br and 2br were 14 and 17.  Total MF were $777. 

DIK has served us well over the years.  Now kids are grown; we are no longer to take as many week-long vacations and no needs for long term planning as we used to be.   So,  this will be the end of SA adventure.


----------



## carl2591 (Apr 10, 2011)

JoyC said:


> The TPU for my 1br and 2br were 14 and 17.  Total MF were $777.
> 
> DIK has served us well over the years.  Now kids are grown; we are no longer to take as many week-long vacations and no needs for long term planning as we used to be.   So,  this will be the end of SA adventure.



I hear you.. but the cost is still less than a lot of places.  I have a DIK and Suduwalla lodge and get 24 one and 17 on the other. We travel to orlando mostly or Massanutten, williamsburg area so it usually good to go.  I was thinking about selling the dik and use one and last min deals on tug rentals or rci for a while.


----------



## janej (May 5, 2011)

What is the 2011 MF in Rand?  I have a red floating one bedroom also.


----------

